# Big als planted tank. what crypt is that?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

@ Big als northyork they have a planted tank..

on the far right theres a bunch of tiny crypts... on the foreground planted so much kinda looks like a carpet of crypts.. does anyone know what type of crypt this one is?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hard to say without a picture, and even then...

Would it not be better to cal and ask the staff?

The best guess I have (for a small _Cryptocoryne_ species would be _Cryptocoryne parva_)


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Hard to say without a picture, and even then...
> 
> Would it not be better to cal and ask the staff?
> 
> The best guess I have (for a small _Cryptocoryne_ species would be _Cryptocoryne parva_)


Yea I suppose... I just hate talking to the staff.. there...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They might be _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ as well; BA's probably carries those more commonly than _C. parva_


----------

